# Stream Karten kaufen wegen Gewinnauszahlung



## Margit65 (21 November 2019)

Habe gestern und heute Anrufe bekommen wegen angeblichen Gewinn.
Müsste aber Streamkarten über 900 Euro kaufen, damit die Geldübergabe statt finden kann.
Wer hat Erfahrungen gemacht?
Ich glaube das ja sowie so nicht.
Aber sollte man doch die Polizei einschalten ?
Oder was sagt Ihr?
Lg Margit


----------



## Hippo (21 November 2019)

Strafanzeige erstatten - wird zwar nicht viel dabei rumkommen aber es geht als Vorfall in die Statistik ein und hilft so weiter das ganze besser einschätzen zu können.


----------



## Margit65 (21 November 2019)

Habe ich heut Vormittag gemacht. 
Sollte jeder machen.


----------

